# Looking for a guitar tech in Manitoba



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Title says it all. The closer to Brandon the better.

I need an actual tech/Luthier and not a guy that can just do setups.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Title says it all. The closer to Brandon the better.

I need an actual tech/Luthier and not a guy that can just do setups.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

why did you put this back up here after the mods moved it?

anyways, have you asked at music stores around,or maybe in the yellow pages?

im not trying to be sarcastic,id just figure in a place like that it wouldnt be too hard to find a guy who knows his stuff.

Bobby

EDIT:i meant to say" shouldnt be too hard to find,if you look in the right places". i dont know what went wrong there,lol.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Because I'm looking for a contact, not advice.

I've tried locally but the local guys all seem to be setup guys and not proper repairmen. The results are that my neck is now perfect and none of them actually fixed the problem I asked them to fix. It's getting kind of frustrating...

Also, I'm not from the area, so I don't have any real contacts within the local music scene.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

fair enough,was just wondering.

have you thought of putting an ad on kijiji or a site like that? doesnt cost anything,and you can get your query out to a larger pool of people then just on this forum. you can be specific and say what you need and dont need,you know?

i understand you want to get someone as close as possible obviously. by putting out an ad on a site like that you might get the attention of a guy who only does repair work,and might not be on a site like this. or the brother or friend,etc....of that guy.

i dunno,just trying to help. i know ads on kijiji have worked great for me. i tend to do my own work on my guitars,but when ive put ads up looking to buy or sell stuff,or looking for musicians to work with,ive always gotten lots of responses.

Bobby


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hmm. Never really used Kajiji before. I'll give it a shot if I get no answers and I still haven't figured out/fixed what the problem is.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

sceamingdaisy..may i ask what happened or what is wrong with your neck?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

screamingdaisy said:


> Because I'm looking for a contact, not advice.
> 
> I've tried locally but the local guys all seem to be setup guys and not proper repairmen. The results are that my neck is now perfect and none of them actually fixed the problem I asked them to fix. It's getting kind of frustrating...
> 
> Also, I'm not from the area, so I don't have any real contacts within the local music scene.


Merged into the thread in the guitar tech section. Don't double post it again.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

al3d said:


> sceamingdaisy..may i ask what happened or what is wrong with your neck?


I spent much of yesterday working on it and it doesn't seem to be the neck. Originally I thought it was some fret buzz as the 5th string (G# as the guitar was tuned down a semi-tone) was suffering from sitar like overtones when played open, but it would also sitar when fretted so I thought it may have been the 22nd fret was a little high.

I uploaded a clip on youtube detailing the buzz/overtone, but I can't access it from work.

I've since confirmed it's not a fret problem (shimmed both ends of the string well above the fretoboard and it's still sitar-ing. There seems to be a sympathetic vibration somewhere in the guitar that peaks between G and G#... so from around F# to G# it gets louder, and then it tapers off from G# to B. It does this on every string, everywhere on the guitar. The open 5th string just does it the worst, probably because it's the largest mass.

I've tried changing strings, went to a bigger size, and I've tried damping the strings with a rag. I tried stuffing a rag under the stoptail and brigde. I've tried damping the tuning machines. I've removed the two control cavity covers. I've removed the retaining wire on the bridge. I tried popping each saddle out individually. I've verified that there's no loose parts.

Next I plan on removing the bridge and tailpiece and figuring a way to dampen where they touch the mounting studs. After that I'll pull the bridge/stoptail off my other Les Paul and try that.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

edited....


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

al3d said:


> sceamingdaisy..may i ask what happened or what is wrong with your neck?


Alain, you need to read this first, if you haven't done it yet.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar-tech-section/34332-fret-buzz.html


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Alain Moisan said:


> Alain, you need to read this first, if you haven't done it yet.
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar-tech-section/34332-fret-buzz.html


Yes... unfortunatly this thread became another technical thread instead of a "Looking for a guitar tech in Manitoba" thread...

Maybe next time I repost this question it'll stay in the guitar forum...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

screamingdaisy said:


> Maybe next time I repost this question it'll stay in the guitar forum...


Highly unlikely!

I think the problem is that no one actually knows a guitar tech in Manitoba and the nice people on this forum are just trying to help you out.

PS) The redirect stays in the guitar forum for 7 days, so people can see this thread there.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I think the problem is that no one actually knows a guitar tech in Manitoba


Yeah... that seems to be the gist of it. I remember there being a couple of dudes from around Winnipeg, but they don't seem to be around anymore. Ripper has a lot of connections in the local area, but it's showing that he hasn't logged in in nearly a month.

It's part of the reason I didn't want this thread in the tech forum... once it drops off the front page of the guitar forum almost no one will see it aside from the couple of guys that actually read posts in the tech forum, at which point I'll be stuck starting yet another thread...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

screamingdaisy said:


> Yeah... that seems to be the gist of it. I remember there being a couple of dudes from around Winnipeg, but they don't seem to be around anymore. Ripper has a lot of connections in the local area, but it's showing that he hasn't logged in in nearly a month.
> 
> It's part of the reason I didn't want this thread in the tech forum... once it drops off the front page of the guitar forum almost no one will see it aside from the couple of guys that actually read posts in the tech forum, at which point I'll be stuck starting yet another thread...


Send Ripper a PM. It will probably email him notifying him of such.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 25, 2010)

What type of bridge is it? With a floyd strings will vibrate in sympathy to each other if you do not mute well, would make sense for any floating trem too. Also in spring trems, sometimes the springs will make noise, pipe cleaners or something similar in /on the actually trem springs can help alleviate this problem, you can also get 'noiseless' springs if you have this issue. I have seen people use just about anything for this one, my gravitation would be shell out for the noiseless springs ala These

and are the strings vibrating behind the nut, sometimes in resonant guitars you get string vibration between tuners and nuts while playing, a nice piece of mousepad/foam under them will stop this, or a hair scrunchy.

Hope this helps


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Bob Grierson comes highly recommended. He's in Winnipeg but worth the trip.


----------



## nutter (Aug 29, 2009)

www.sleddogmusic.com on portage by yamaha/st. john's. pricey but he's done a pretty good job with the refrets etc. i've seen


----------

